# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  مطالبة بقيمة التلفيات والتعويضات نتيجة حادث مروري

## ريم

موضوع الحكم : مطالبة بقيمة التلفيات والتعويضات نتيجة حادث مروري
رقم الصك : 171/ 31
التاريخ : 7/9/426اﮬ
تصنيف الحكم : حوادث سيارات

 ملخص الحكم :

- الحكم بإلزام المدعى عليه بدفع المبلغ المحكوم به قيمة أرشسيارته،  استناداً إلى ما      جاء في شهادة الشاهدين المعدلين،  وافادةالمحققين من أهل الخبرة .

 - تقريراعتبار رأي أهل الخبرة ما لم يظهرقادح مؤثر.
 - تقريررد شهادة الشاهد لتناقضها مع إفادة المشهود له .
الحمد لله وحد ه وبعد :
لدي أنا ناصربن عبد الله الجربوع القاضي بالمحكمة العامة بالرياضحضر...سعودى الجنسية بموجب السجل المدني رقم ..... وادعى على .الحاضر معه . . .  كويتي الجنسية يحمل بطاقة مدنية كويتية برقم . . . . .
     قائلأ: إنه بتاريخ 26/0ا/425اﮬ وعندما كنت أسير بسيارتي جيبلاندكروزر تويوتا إنتاج عام 999ام في طريق الجنادرية أمام سوق الإبلمتجهأ لجهة الشمال واذا بهذا الحاضريقود سيارته من نوع جيب لاندكروزبنفس الاتجاه وفجأة قام المدعى عليه بالانعطاف إلى جهتى وقام بصدمىوقد تم إدانة المدعى عليه بنسبة الخطأ 100% فى الحادث مما أدى إلىتلفيات فى سيارتى قدرت بمبلغ خمسة وعشرين ألف وخمسمائة وستينريالأ وقد أصبت بإصابة في يدي اليمنى أطلب الحكم على المدعى عليهبدفع قيمة التلفيات وتعويضي عما لحق بي من إصابة حسب ما يقدرهأهل الخبرة وتعويضى عن الخسائر المترتبة على تلف سيارتى من أجرةالليموزينات وقدرها ثلاثة آلاف ريال هذه دعواى .
     وبرد ذلك على المدعى عليه أجاب قائلأ ما ذكره المدعر في دعواه أنهوقع حادث تصادم بيني وبينه في التاريخ الذي ذكره فهذا صحيح ولكنهو الذي قام بصدمي حيث قام بالتوقف فجأة عندما كنا نسير باتجاهالشمال في الطريق الذي ذكره مما أدى ذلك صدمى  من جهة الرفرف الخلفي الأيمن وما ذكره من أن إدارة المرور قد أدانتني بكامل نسبةالحادث فلا أوافق عليه ، وما طلبه من تعويض عن تلفيات والإصابةوأ جرة اللموزينات فلا أوافق عليه لأننى أنا أيضأ قد تلفت سيارتى وتسبب لى المدعي بأضرار هذه إجابتى .
وبعد سماع الدعوى والإجابه ، جرى عرض ذلك على المدعى فقال الصحيح  ما ذكرته ولدي البينة التى تثبت صحة دعواي وهى تقريرالجهة المختصة إدارة المرور التى باشرت الحادث .
وجرى الرجوع للمعاملة فوجد من طياتهادفتر التحقيق في حوادثالسير ووجد على الصفحة رقم ا و2 تقرير عن الحادث المروري المتعلقبالدعوى الواقع بين الطرفين المتداعيين ونص الحاجة منه : بعد المعاينة والاطلاع لموقع الحادث اتضح الآتى:0أن الطرف الأول  المدعو..... قائدسيارة من نوع جيب لاندكروزر رقم اللوحة . . . .. كان قادمأ باتجاه الشمال وفجأة انعرف عليه الطرف المدعو ..... قائدسيارةمن نوع جيبلاندكروزر رقم اللوحة . . . . . الذي كان قادمأ من الجنوب باتجاه الشمال في المسار الأوسط وانحرف اتجاه الغرب وارتطم به الطرف الأول صاحبالسيارة الجيب لاندكروزر رقم اللوحة . . . . . واعترض في الاتجاه المعاكسفي وسط الشارع  نتاثج الحادث : نجمعن الحادث اصابة قاتد السيارهالجيب لاندكروزر رقماللوحة . . . . . المدعو. . . . . بإصابات متعددة ، مسؤلية الحادث  : تقع مسؤولية الحادث بواقع 100% على المدعو..... للأسباب: ا - الانحراف المفاجئ.  2- عدم إعطاء الأفضلية .3- عدم أخذ الحيطة والحذر
 4- عدم التأكد من خلوالطريق . 5- عدم الانتباه .6- عدم التقيد بالمسارات . شارك في التحقيق ج / ..... محقق الحادثملازم ..... . ا.ﮬ 
     كما وردنا خطاب مدير إدارة مرور الرياض برقم 7/2/854فى 28/ا/426ا ﮬ المبني على خطابنا رقم 144814/25في 22/2ا/425ا ﮬونصه : عليه نفيدكم أنه تم إعادة النظرفي نسبة الحادث من قبل اللجنةطرفنا ورأت أن النسبة السابقة صحيحة كما يتضح لكم من المحضرالمرفق ا. ﮬ وبعرضه على المدعى عليه قال : ما جاء في التقرير غيرصحيح ولدي البينة التي تثبت عدم صحة ذلك وثبتت صحة ما ذكرةوهما شاهدان كانا برفقتي وقت وقوع الحادث وهما ..... و..... وفىجلسة أخرى جرى سؤال المدعى عليه هل أحضر البينة فأجاب بقوله :إننى أحضرت الشاهد ..... أما الشاهد الثاني فهو مسافر وسأحضرهفي جلسة أخرى ثم حضر..... سعودي الجنسية بموجب السجل المدنيرقم ..... وبسؤاله عما لديه من شهادة أجاب بقوله : إنني كنت راكبأ معالمدعى عليه الحاضربسيارته جيب لاندكروزر في يوم الخميس وكنا فيسوق الإبل الغربى بالجنادرية ثم تحرك المدعى عليه بسيارته وقطع طريقالثمامة واتجهنا شمالا وكنا نسير في وسط الطريق بسرعة هادئه لاتزيد عن ستين كيلاً وبعد أن قطعنا مسافة قصيرة اتجهنا يساراً للدخولفي سوق العلف بعد أن قام المدعى عليه بتشغيل الإشارة وعندما وصل للخط الأصفر الأيسر تفاجأنا بسيارة المدعي جيب لاندكروزر تصدمنامن الخلف على الجانب الأيسر وبداية الصدمة كانت عند فتحة البنزينإلى باب السائق هذا ما لدي من شهادة .

     وبعرض شهادة الشاهد على المدعي أجاب بقوله : بالنسبة للشاهدفهو من أقارب المدعى عليه وكان راكباً معه والمرجع في قبول شهادتةللشرع . وبالنسبة لصفة الحادث فأنا لا أعرف من أين قدم ولم أشاهدةإلا عندما اعترض أمامي، حيث كنت أسيرعلى خط الثمامة على الجانبالأيسر متجها شمالاً بسرعة مائة كيل وعندما وصلت إلى سوق     الإبلتفاجأت بسيارة المدعى عليه تعترض أمامي ولم أشاهده قبل الحادثوقد أحضرت معي شاهدين يشهدان بأن المدعى عليه هو المتسبب فى الحادث وهما ..... و..... وأطلب سماع شهادتهما ثم حضر..... سعودىالجنسية بموجب السجل المدني رقم ..... وبسؤاله عما لديه من شهادهأجاب بقوله : أشهد أنني كنت في أحد الأيام ذاهبين للثمامة وكنت أسيرعلى طريق الثمامة باتجاه الشمال على الجانب الأيسروكان أمامي جيب لاندكروزر يقوده المدعى على الجانب الأيسر وأيضا عندما اقتربنا منسوق الإبل شاهدت صاحب جيب حوض يعترض الطريق ، حيث قدم منأقصى اليمين باتجاه اليسار وقطع الطريق ثم أدى إلى اصطدام صاحبالجيب لاندكروزر وكان راكبأ مع الشاهد ..... هذا ما لدي من شهادة .

ثم حضر..... حامل بطاقة تنقل وعمل برقم 8848فى 20/ ا ا/ ا ا 14 ﮬ من حفر الباطن وبسؤاله عما لديه من شهادة 0شهد بطبق ما شهد بهالشاهد الأول وأنه كان راكبأ معه وقت حصول الحادث وبعرض ما جاءفى شهادة الشاهدين على المدعى عليه أجاب بقولة: ما ذكره غيرالشاهدان غير  صحيح وأنا لم أقدم من الجانب الأيمن فعندما خرجت من سوق الإبل  ودخلت في طريق الثمامة متجهأ شمالأ كنت أسير على الجانبالأيسر وعندما  أردت الدخول يساراً  لسوق الإبل إذ بالمدعى يصدم بى من الخلف .
وفى جلسة أخرى لم يحضر المدعى عليه أو وكيلأ عنه لذا قررت إكمال النظر في القضية فطلبت من المدعي إحضار معدلين للشاهدينفاستعد بإحضارهما ثم قرر بقوله : إنه رغبة فر إنهاء القضية فإننى متنازل عن مطالبة المدعى عليه بقيمة الإصابة وأ جرة الليموزين ولا أطالبهسوى بقيمة تلفية السيارة ، وقد جرى الرجوع  الى أوراق المعاملة فوجد منضمنها تقدير قيمة سيارة صادر من رئيس معارض السيارات موجه إلىمديرمرور الرياض برقم 35516فى28/ 0ا/425ا ﮬ بخصوص تقديرقيمة سيارة جيب تويوتا جي أكس آر موديل 99لوحة رقم ..... بأنه تمالوقوف على السيارة المذكورة من بعض أهل الخبرة : قبل الحادث بسبعين ألف ريال وبعد الحادث بخمسة وأربعين ألف ريال أضاف المدعي   بقوله :بالنسبة لباقي المبلغ خمسمائة وثلاثون ريال فيشمل خمسماثة ريال قيمة سحب السيارة من موقع الحادث إلى محل الونشات ثم إلى مكتب تقديراتالمرور ثم إلى شيخ المعارض وثلاثون ريال قيمة تقدير سيارة وأنا متنازلعن هذا المبلغ أيضأ لأجل إنهاء القضية .
ثم حضر. . . . . سعودي الجنسية بموجب السجل المدني رقم . . ... و.....سعودي الجنسية بموجب السجل المدني رقم . . . . . وشهد كل منهما بعدالةالشاهدين. . . . . و . . . . . . 
     فبناء على ما تقدم من الدعوى والإجابة وما جاء في شهادة الشاهدينالمعدلين وافادة المحققين من أهل الخبرة بتسبب المدعى عليه بالحادث ومن المقرر شرعأ اعتبار رأي الخبرة ما لم يظهرقادح مؤثركما أن شاهدالمدعى عليه تناقض مع ما ذكره المدعى عليه حيث ذكر الشاهد أن المدعىعليه كان يسير في وسط الطريق ثم انحرف إلى جهة اليسار وهذا يؤيدشهادة الشاهدين أما المدعى عليه فقد قرر أنه كان يسير على الجانبالأيسر والتناقض مبطل للدعوى، وحيث قرر المدعي تنازله عن المطالبأبأرش الإصابة وأجرة الليموزين وبناء على تقدير أهل الخبرة لقيمة أرش سيارة المدعي .
لذا فقد حكمت على المدعى عليه بأن يدفع للمدعي قيمة أرش سيارتهوقدره خمسة وعشرون أ لف ريال وثبت لدى تنازل المدعى  عن مطالبةالمدعى عليه بأرش الإصابة   وأجرة الليموزين وقررت إبلاغ المدعى عليهبنسخة من الحكم لتقديم الاعتراض خلال ثلاثين يومأ من تاريخ تبلغهوقرر المدعي قناعته بالحكم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

صدق الحكم من محكمة التمييز بالقرار رقم 683/ج4/أوتاريخ 16/11/1426ﮬ

----------

